# roamio and mini not on the same network?



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

I just added a mini and use moca to connect it. I can connect to the tivo service, my internet connection test says working correctly. I can even see my shows in the list, but they all have red circles w/ slashes through them. I see the roamio icon at the top of my shows.

When I attempt to watch them, it says that my mini and the roamio aren't on the same network. I can't watch live tv either. 

I have powered down all the boxes including, moca adapters and routers. 

If anyone could shed some light on my problem, I'd really appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

MoCa seems to give people issues, there are a couple of detailed threads on optimizing your odds. This is only a shabby summary and not intended to sound condescending....

* do you have a MoCa blocking filter on the point of entry for the cable service? This is a very important thing, though it appears not to be 100% necessary, it depends upon topology outside your residence.

* I assume your Roamio is configured as a "MoCA bridge" and itself connected to Ethernet? This means it "bridges" the Internet/Ethernet connection and shoots that and all content to the Mini via coax. Hence the need to make sure the MoCa physical layer stuff is properly configured.

* to be properly in line with the MoCa housekeeping stuff, make sure you use 75 ohm terminators on ALL unused 75ohm drops associated with your coax network.

Beyond that, I'm sure you will get sound advice from this forum.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

patrickthickey said:


> MoCa seems to give people issues, there are a couple of detailed threads on optimizing your odds. This is only a shabby summary and not intended to sound condescending....
> 
> * do you have a MoCa blocking filter on the point of entry for the cable service? This is a very important thing, though it appears not to be 100% necessary, it depends upon topology outside your residence.
> 
> ...


I have OTA, do I still need a POE filter?


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

What is a terminator(other than SkyNet)? Thank you

Also, I assumed when my mini had internet working that it would be able to connect to my roamio. The error message doesn't make sense because if I wasn't on the same home network as my roamio I wouldn't be able to connect to the internet. Right?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You probably just need to reboot them. Sometimes the discovery thing can get out of sync and do stuff like this. A reboot of one, or both, usually takes care of it.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> You probably just need to reboot them. Sometimes the discovery thing can get out of sync and do stuff like this. A reboot of one, or both, usually takes care of it.


I have rebooted everything twice.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

I grabbed another moca adapter and put that next to the mini and connected it to the mini via Ethernet rather than the coax? Is there any chance the coax port is defective, if the mini worked immediately after using Ethernet rather than coax?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So using an external MoCa adapter connected to the Mini via Ethernet works? But connecting the Mini directly to the same coax does not? And you're sure when you had the Mini connected to the coax you went into the network section and enabled MoCa?

If so then I'd say that either the Mini's coax port is defective or the MoCa connection at that point is really poor and the standalone adapter is just a little better at picking up the poor connection then the Mini.

To test it you could put the Mini in the same room as the TiVo and see if it can pick up the MoCa signal. If it can then you know the ports OK and the wiring is bad. If it can't then you know the Mini is defective.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Strange. Was the Mini literally just activated? Have your forced a couple service connections on both devices?

Some people have reported having to wait a day or two until activation is fully "kicked in" until the Tivo and Mini play nice. Sometimes renaming a device and then forcing connections helps kick it in too.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> So using an external MoCa adapter connected to the Mini via Ethernet works? But connecting the Mini directly to the same coax does not? And you're sure when you had the Mini connected to the coax you went into the network section and enabled MoCa?
> 
> If so then I'd say that either the Mini's coax port is defective or the MoCa connection at that point is really poor and the standalone adapter is just a little better at picking up the poor connection then the Mini.
> 
> To test it you could put the Mini in the same room as the TiVo and see if it can pick up the MoCa signal. If it can then you know the ports OK and the wiring is bad. If it can't then you know the Mini is defective.


Yes, the external adapter worked with the mini via ethernet. I'm sure I went into the mini and selected Moca when I had the coax connection.

How can coaxial wiring be bad? I will take it upstairs to the same room to test, but what do I hook it up to when I get it there? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Strange. Was the Mini literally just activated? Have your forced a couple service connections on both devices?
> 
> Some people have reported having to wait a day or two until activation is fully "kicked in" until the Tivo and Mini play nice. Sometimes renaming a device and then forcing connections helps kick it in too.


Yes, just a few hours ago. It can't be the coax port b/c I'm able to connect to the internet and the tivo service. Is that sound thinking?

I will try renaming the roamio and the mini. Thank you.

I have forced connections on both devices at least 3 times.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Now that we know the Mini can work (with the adapter), if you were to remove the adapter at the Mini now, would it still not work?


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Now that we know the Mini can work (with the adapter), if you were to remove the adapter at the Mini now, would it still not work?


Tried that...It couldn't recognize the roamio right after I removed the ethernet and tried the coax again.

Just changed name on roamio and connected to tivo service...now am going to do the same with mini.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

szvers said:


> What is a terminator(other than SkyNet)? Thank you


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008C8HNTI/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I had a 4-port drop amp with 1 unused port, so I used one of these in the unused port. I also put one on the RF out port on my tuning adapter, since I'm not using that.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Anyone have an idea where to buy a poe filter? Radio Shack doesn't have them and tivo is 8.99 plus 8.99 shipping. Amazon seems to be sold out.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008C8HNTI/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I had a 4-port drop amp with 1 unused port, so I used one of these in the unused port. I also put one on the RF out port on my tuning adapter.


So the signal can really be lost? Should I use them in all the cable outlets I'm not connected to?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

szvers said:


> So the signal can really be lost? Should I use them in all the cable outlets I'm not connected to?


Unused outputs are the one place in a coax network that is unshielded, so yes you are technically supposed to use a terminator on any unused outlet on your home coax network, be it unused wall outlets or unused splitter/amp outputs. But a lot of people don't bother to use them and don't seem to have any problems without them. I use them because I'm anal and like to be extremely thorough. I really have no idea how much difference they actually make in practice, but they are inexpensive and it certainly doesn't hurt to use them.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If you're OTA only, don't worry about the POE filter.

Is there a splitter or two in between the primary moca adapter and the Mini that is particularly old or not robust enough (they should be at least 1000Mhz?)

It's possible the moca adapter is more sensitive at picking up weaker signals. So maybe there's a way to improve the quality of the signal (like checking the splitters) to ditch that second adapter.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> If you're OTA only, don't worry about the POE filter.


Okay, thank you.
Does it seem like if my mini connects to the network/internet via the coax using moca adapter that it should be able to play shows?

Do you think it all boils down to waiting 24-48 hrs like you said earlier before they play nice? Like I said, I can see the shows on the mini, just can't play them. 
BTW I didn't rename both boxes, connected to tivo service, and rebooted everything again.

I think it is ridiculous that you have to wait that long. They never tell you that stuff ahead of time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes. If the Mini connects to the internet via MoCa then the MoCa is working. So it must be an authorization thing.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> If you're OTA only, don't worry about the POE filter.
> 
> Is there a splitter or two in between the primary moca adapter and the Mini that is particularly old or not robust enough (should be at least 1000Mhz?)


The mini has a long cable from the attic antenna, which is connecting to a 4 way splitter. One of those 4 legs, branches off into another 4 way splitter. Also that long line to the mini has a cable connector to bridge to cables together. Is it better to use a splitter on one of those or a cable connector?


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Yes. If the Mini connects to the internet via MoCa then the MoCa is working. So it must be an authorization thing.


Thanks, that makes me feel good at least. How long until I should worry, after 48hrs?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

szvers said:


> Do you think it all boils down to waiting 24-48 hrs like you said earlier before they play nice? Like I said, I can see the shows on the mini, just can't play them.


If you're capable of playing shows while using the adapter, then I would think it's properly authorized already.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> If you're OTA only, don't worry about the POE filter.
> 
> Is there a splitter or two in between the primary moca adapter and the Mini that is particularly old or not robust enough (they should be at least 1000Mhz?)
> 
> It's possible the moca adapter is more sensitive at picking up weaker signals. So maybe there's a way to improve the quality of the signal (like checking the splitters) to ditch that second adapter.


I need the second adapter at the roamio b/c it's a basic.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

szvers said:


> The mini has a long cable from the attic antenna, which is connecting to a 4 way splitter. One of those 4 legs, branches off into another 4 way splitter. Also that long line to the mini has a cable connector to bridge to cables together. Is it better to use a splitter on one of those or a cable connector?


Are the splitters marked at least 1000MHz? Sounds like you're using a coax barrel connector on the Mini line... Make sure that's at least 1000 MHz also (if possible).


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

szvers said:


> I need the second adapter at the roamio b/c it's a basic.


Right, I just meant remove it from the Mini.  Was the Roamio connected by ethernet while you tested the Mini?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

So, your antenna is connected to seven devices? 

If you have open taps on the splitters, they should be swapped out with ones with the needed number of connections. Unneeded splits and open taps are definitely not helpful. 

Did you check the ratings on your splitters? Did i miss your answer? 

The long runs, splits and possible attenuation from out of spec splitters may account for the trouble connecting. As stated elsewhere, the adapter may simply be able to connect to a weaker signal.

You don't have any amp in the lines, do you? Amps can be one way, not have the frequency range or simply be incompatible with moca networking

-------
Its also always possible that the minis built-in Moca functionality is defective.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

I took the mini and a small tv and put it right next to the roamio. I split (1000mhz) the coax line coming from the wall two ways and plugged one end into the adapter and the other into the mni.

Rebooted everything, still can connect to the internet and tivo service, see my shows, but when I go to play them it says cant connect to the roamio.

Ugh.

I haven't climbed into the attic to look at the mhz of the splitters up there yet.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Right, I just meant remove it from the Mini.  Was the Roamio connected by ethernet while you tested the Mini?


Yes, I got it to work with the ethernet, watch shows from the roamio, but it lost connection after a few minutes.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

I checked all splitters and they are all 1000mhz. I pared down to only 4 connections, from 7, the ones I use right now. I even moved the location of the roamio to the basement, which was where I had trouble with the mini seeing my roamio. Still could connect to the internet like before on the mini, could see my shows, but could not play them as the message said the boxes couldn't see each other, or weren't on the same network.
Next, I put the mini and the roamio right next to each other and got the same error message.
I've rebooted everything at least a dozen times.
I took the mini into one of my 4 working coax locations and decided to connect it via ethernet. It worked for about 30 minutes. I was able to watch live tv and playback my shows. Then it too lost the ethernet connection.

I've also waited at least 24 hrs as some have said it takes the authorization at least a day.

Using moca at the mini I can always connect to the internet, in all locations.

If I can't connect a mini, I probably will return my roamio with lifetime b/c I need at least two dvrs, but I don't want to pay another full service fee for another roamio.

I have some questions:

1 Is my mini faulty? Should I exchange it thru amazon?

2 Another poster said with OTA I don't need a POE filter. Could that still be the reason?

3 Anything else I could try?

Thank you for all the help. I am taking on a ton of flack from the family, after I suggested we watch drop directv. Hanging by a thread here, if you know what I mean. 



Some


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

POE filter is only needed to block signals going in/out of you house to the cable tv network, so that is not it.

Have you signed into your account on tivo.com to make sure both boxes are on one account, and appear active?

There are sharing options for allowing programs to be shared from each box, make sure they are set to allow.

Have you rebooted all of your networking equipment... Router, switches, modem, etc? It's weird that you drop off after half an hour when using Ethernet. When you say it 'loses' it, what exacltly do you mean?

What is showing under settings/networking when on Ethernet before and after it fails? 
When you are connected via Moca, what does it show for speed, errors,etc for the Moca network? Check both the mini and the Roamio, pls for both Ethernet and Moca scenarios.

Don't give up, my setup was odd the 1st couple hours, but it's been solid since.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

-Signed into acct and made sure boxes are active and sharing is checked.
-Rebooted countless times, all hardware.
-Drop off for Ethernet listed lost connection with roamio, but could connect to internet.
-no moca link history ever on the mini





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Is my setup correct?

Antenna coax to Moca adapter 1 Ethernet to router
Coax into Moca adapter 2 , coax out to roamio, Ethernet to roamio(do I need both Ethernet and coax into roamio?)

Coax to mini


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

szvers said:


> Is my setup correct?
> 
> Antenna coax to Moca adapter 1 Ethernet to router
> Coax into Moca adapter 2 , coax out to roamio, Ethernet to roamio(do I need both Ethernet and coax into roamio?)
> ...


That layout looks correct. The Roamio needs coax (for the video) and networking (for data connection to other boxes and to "call home" to tivo.
The plus and pro have a moca bridge, but as you noted somewhere along the line, the base Roamio doesnt.

I have read back through your thread to see if anything else jumped out, but you have done awesome troubleshooting, eliminating almost every possibility I can think of.

The only thing I can think of you to try would be re-do guided setup on the mini. Maybe something was set wrong during the process. I admit I think this is pretty low % chance of success.

The 2nd thing is that maybe something is coded wrong in your account with tivo that is making them think they are on separate accounts or something, but since you can see them on the web site, I think that's a extremely low %.

The one thing that really stands out is that you cannot see any info on the Moca connection on the Mini under settings/network/network status, when you have it configured like you have listed above. I think that is telling, that it might be a dud mini.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I've heard people having issues with setting up wireless on the Roamio and then switching to wired Ethernet after. Did you happen to do that when you first setup the system? That "could be" the cause of it listing separate networks (wired and wireless). Just a shot in the dark......


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

lgnad said:


> That layout looks correct. The Roamio needs coax (for the video) and networking (for data connection to other boxes and to "call home" to tivo.
> The plus and pro have a moca bridge, but as you noted somewhere along the line, the base Roamio doesnt.
> 
> I have read back through your thread to see if anything else jumped out, but you have done awesome troubleshooting, eliminating almost every possibility I can think of.
> ...


When I go into the mini status, I see a ton of stats for moca connection, packets received, etc. The numbers change as I watch. The only blank is moca link history.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> I've heard people having issues with setting up wireless on the Roamio and then switching to wired Ethernet after. Did you happen to do that when you first setup the system? That "could be" the cause of it listing separate networks (wired and wireless). Just a shot in the dark......


No, I never set it up with wireless. Thanks for the advice, I'm grasping at straws.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

If I return the mini to amazon, and go to best buy and get another one to see if it is in fact the mini, does tivo give me my money back for the service plan?

I'm within my 30 days.

Just wondering how that works.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

szvers said:


> When I go into the mini status, I see a ton of stats for moca connection, packets received, etc. The numbers change as I watch. The only blank is moca link history.


MoCA Link History has only ever shown error-type messages for me. A few weeks ago, I had some entries about problems with the network which coincided with some re-arranging I was doing with my MoCA adapter upstairs at my router. I last rebooted my boxes about 11 days ago due to a Time Warner issue with my CableCard authorization, and that reset the MoCA Link History and it's still blank right now.

Lack of messages doesn't mean somethings wrong, ironically for your situation, it suggests the Moca network is good.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

szvers said:


> If I return the mini to amazon, and go to best buy and get another one to see if it is in fact the mini, does tivo give me my money back for the service plan?
> 
> I'm within my 30 days.
> 
> Just wondering how that works.


You should be able to transfer the service via a phone call with Tivo if you get a new Mini at Best Buy. I'm not 100% sure, so it might be worth a call to Tivo to confirm.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> MoCA Link History has only ever shown error-type messages for me. A few weeks ago, I had some entries about problems with the network which coincided with some re-arranging I was doing with my MoCA adapter upstairs at my router. I last rebooted my boxes about 11 days ago due to a Time Warner issue with my CableCard authorization, and that reset the MoCA Link History and it's still blank right now.
> 
> Lack of messages doesn't mean somethings wrong, ironically for your situation, it suggests the Moca network is good.


UGH!!!


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

IT WORKS!
I read on another thread how some routers are touchy with Moca.

I had an old router(Verizon MI-424WR) laying around, so I decided to swap out my existing one and the mini immediately recognized the roamio via the moca connection.

Thank you to everyone who gave advice and offered information. I really appreciate it!


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

I've not had any issues with my current setup, which involves an ASUS RT-N66U router ($99 on Amazon in a white-color version (http://www.amazon.com/RT-N66W-Dual-Band-Wireless-N900-Gigabit-Version/dp/B00FK1E46U/) for today only) and an ActionTec ECB2200 / ECB2500 MoCA adapter connected via Ethernet. Worked without any issues, if that's a help in trying to work to a better solution.


----------

